# chipped ecu



## slow240sx198 (Aug 17, 2007)

im running a plain stock 1989 240sx coupe stock runs good smokes very little at high rpms. but overall runs like a top. i got a ecu chip off ebay it shows the dyno resaults on the page of about 10 horse power. my car has 230,000 on the body and 130,000 on the motor. would it be ok to install this without screwing up my car? im not sure out to take the ecu out of the car to install it. like i know its bhind the glove box and all and i got it down but there is a few boxes there. which one is it?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

.It isnt worth it. You can do the same thing the chip does by modding your intake and exhaust and by passing the EGR. Most of the chips on Ebay are crap. all they are doing is keeping some signals from reaching your cpu such as coolant temp signals so your ECU gets tricked. This is not tuning Check the link below for real chip tuning info.

:: ECCS.Hybridka


----------



## slow240sx198 (Aug 17, 2007)

ok yeah. well o nthe site on the first post, there is a sodering thing about ecu chips and it looks exaclty liek one i have. whats the cheapest way to mod your intake?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

slow240sx198 said:


> ok yeah. well o nthe site on the first post, there is a sodering thing about ecu chips and it looks exaclty liek one i have. whats the cheapest way to mod your intake?


Its not what the chip looks like its whats on the chip. If you have an E/EEPROM reader/programer and a program such as the one listed below. Then you can see what your stock chip has and what chip you just bought. 

:: View topic - 925style.com Rom Editor downloads

EEPROM Readers/ Emulators 
Moates Ostretch 2.0 @ Moates.net $175 This is a reader and a programer in real time. Can change on the fly. 

Willem programer $45 
Product Willem EPROM Programmer PCB4.5C
Basic Burner low cost but you must burn a chip and place it in then test only bummer but there are enough programs done that you can burn one close to your setup or your setup and then go to a Dyno or use a wideband and a data logger to get info then adjust the tune correctly. 

Your main question on Modding the intake. Do a cold air intake. A few ways of doing this you can piece one together from Ebay and save a ton...Just get a better air filter. You will need an adaptor plate to mount your MAF on and usally these will come with a cheap cone air filter. Below is an example. The other thing you can do is take off your intake manifold and remove the butterfly valves in there. Got to KA-t.org and search for this modification. 

eBay Motors: Nissan 89-92 93 94 240SX S13 Air Intake Filter Adapter (item 230163134909 end time Aug-25-07 10:02:44 PDT)


----------



## slow240sx198 (Aug 17, 2007)

ok yeah i will def buy that an get it going. do you notice an increase in horsepower at all with that?. and my friend jsut bought one for his and its all like flappy. like jsut hangs there. is that ok to let it just chill there or better to custom mount it?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I went to Lowes and found a metal plumbing brace. after I had it Zip tied for weeks. Basically its a thin 1/8" thick piece of metal with holes ever inch or so and mounted it between the filter mount and one of the screws under the hood. Keep in mind this for me was temporary since I am installing a turbo this configuration is going away..so appearance wasnt my first priority functionality was. You could also connect it directly to your intake and get rid of the whole curved tube part of the intake to the airbox. But keep in mind you will have to bring the wires over for the connection to the MAF sensor. I would show you a picture but my car is in my garage in Tx and I am in Germany for a few months.


----------



## slow240sx198 (Aug 17, 2007)

now if i moved the whole entire thing would i get more horse power? and would it be legal.? casuse i will probablyy but a green fileter when i get it instaleld with the shitty one


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

slow240sx198 said:


> now if i moved the whole entire thing would i get more horse power? and would it be legal.? casuse i will probablyy but a green fileter when i get it instaleld with the shitty one


Be real careful if you're going to relocate the MAF to the passenger's side of the engine compartment. There are two signal wires that run in a shielding braid that's grounded. Without the shielding, you'll end up with possible driveability problems. Also by removing the long plenum and connecting the MAF directly to the throttle body, you may end up with undesirable engine running characteristics.


----------



## slow240sx198 (Aug 17, 2007)

ok well i thin kim goign to just put the filter and the adapter o nthe end of the stock intake tube and cutstom mountit myself. does it actually give a good horsepower gain?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I've done some 0 - 60 runs comparing OEM to a cone filter and haven't seen any improvement.


----------



## slow240sx198 (Aug 17, 2007)

o ok. does the motor sound alot better or does it sound the same as is normally does?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It will sound louder with the cone filter.


----------



## slow240sx198 (Aug 17, 2007)

ok cool thanks man. you have been a big help.


----------



## MR. KA (Aug 17, 2007)

Trippen said:


> .It isnt worth it. You can do the same thing the chip does by modding your intake and exhaust and by passing the EGR. Most of the chips on Ebay are crap. all they are doing is keeping some signals from reaching your cpu such as coolant temp signals so your ECU gets tricked. This is not tuning Check the link below for real chip tuning info.
> 
> :: ECCS.Hybridka


how do you go about bypassing the egr?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

MR. KA said:


> how do you go about bypassing the egr?


 You get an EGR blank off from Ebay and put a gasket on each side of it and put it all back on so it appears to be installed.


----------

